# indoor shooting in North Bay & Area??



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Did not want to take over the other thread......

Any where to shoot more that 7yds inside in North Bay? (Preferably on a Thursday or Friday night......)


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

It is a work in progress. The potential is there and is being pursued.


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, should have added that it will NOT be Thursday or Friday night. IF it happens, it will be Saturday.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm good with Saturday during the day! I work afternoons with Thursday and Fridays off. Keep me updated if you can!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Pointystik...

...any word on the indoor shooting.

I gots ta sight in my bow and I'm lonkin' for a place to do it......


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*indoor shooting in North Bay*

"J"

Its still a work in progress. Hopefully a positive response in a couple of weeks.

Pointy


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*indoor shooting in North Bay*

"J", call me. I'm in the book


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Will you have any OAA shoots or is it just going to a bunch of people getting together and shooting for fun.

I am in the proccess of building a new house/archery shop and this spring will be breaking ground on a 30'X80' shooting range. So my time is very limited now and like it better drive to North Bay to shoot an indoor tourny rsther than going to T.O.

Grant


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*indoorshooting in North Bay*

Hi Grant.

*IF* we can swing the indoor facility, I can assure you there is no room for any type of tournament. Sorry.

We are still working on the availability, insurance, etc. 

Later, Ming


----------

